# Oconee WMA



## gma1320 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have been hunting the Oconee WMA and am seeing a lot of deer and missed an oppor tunity at a wallhanger 8 pointer on Sunday evening of opening weekend. Anyone else hunting there and are y'all having any sucess.


----------



## whatman (Sep 30, 2013)

no but i will be now!!!   just kidding.  hope you get him.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 30, 2013)

Enough with the wise cracks GREG, I've got some honey holes over there, probably go saturday. Grant has been a bust for me haven't seen a buck since i killed that one in 2011. Gonna get warm this weekend so the chiggers will be in full force.


----------



## gma1320 (Oct 1, 2013)

.Don't know which is worse, chiggars or ticks. Good luck to over there this weekend. Ill probably hunt Saturday myself


----------



## mbentle2 (Oct 2, 2013)

Went yesterday evening for the first time. Found some fresh hog sign. Had turkeys roost around me at 7pm and they were making a lot of noise. I plan to go back next week. Hunting BFG Saturday morning.


----------



## gma1320 (Oct 2, 2013)

Place is covered up with hogs. I've found all the deer away from them though. This is the first year I've hunted there so I used turkey season for scouting. Good luck at bfg, I saw a giant 8 pointer over there scouting a few weeks ago


----------



## mbentle2 (Oct 8, 2013)

Went again yesterday evening, was only my second time hunting it. Ain't seen nothing yet. Plan to go back Saturday. The acorns are dropping well now. How y'all been doing?


----------



## gma1320 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hunted last weekend at oconee. Found fresh rub but didn't see the first deer. First time I've been I haven't seen one or at least spooked one goin in. You takin a bow or smokepole Saturday?


----------



## mbentle2 (Oct 8, 2013)

Gonna take my bow and try another spot. Really just learning the place this year.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Oct 8, 2013)

I got a nice 8 from there a few years back the first time I had ever been.Some nice bucks down there.


----------



## gma1320 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hunted over there Friday mornin and seen seven on a hardwood point eatin acorns at first light but never got any close enough for a shot. Went back Friday evening to the same spot and didn't see a thing. They are hittin the acorns hard right now. Also found a few muscadines left in places.


----------

